# Tappan ramp



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Is it open?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Yes


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Took a ride down on the Harley this morning and was surprised to see the water level is not too far above summer pool level. Will be on the lake before sun up tomorrow morning


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

havn,t fished tappen in about twenty years, used to be nice eyes there. might have to try it again, old days I,d be there with sonars at the bridges just a bit of ice on the lake. never tried the summer months.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

They are still there if you know where and how to find them.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

ok you got my blood going, had two surgreys this spring ,don,t even have my licence yet BUT ,coming down wensday morning early ,from louisville south on rt77 east on 250 question where is this bait shop you,ve talked about? red lund red ford. going put on my flicker shad an a worm harness and enjoy the day.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

You have to take route 8 out of Dennison toward Stillwater , like you were headed to Clendening. It is on the left hand side of the road right before Moravian Trail road. If you knew where the old Tiny’s Inn was, it is about 3/4 of a mile past it on the left.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks, red lund red ford ,if you see me stop by.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Fished from shore on South side of first underpass (closest to damn) from 6:00am until 10:30 am. 1 keeper Saugeye, 40 crappies caught, 6 legal size. Jig and minnow. All released to be caught another day.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

no show plugged trailer lights in and no tail lights. but everything else worked. this was at 4am ,said I,d be early.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

I wade fished Tappan this spring I couldn't believe the amount of small crappies in that lake ………….


----------

